# NZO - New Zealand Oil and Gas



## ta2693 (18 June 2007)

Some strange movement on options today. There is $37500 transaction at $0.15.
The ex price is 150, the ex date is June 2008.
Current price is 95c

i.e. some ppl believe it is going to be at least $1.65 a year later.


----------



## goonbag (26 September 2007)

*NZO - seems undervalued*

Hey all, just noticed that no-one had commented on NZO at ASF and even though its my first post here thought i would start it off. My analysis skills very novice but thought i would throw a few points out there and maybe someone could tell me why this company is overlooked. Annual Report came out today...


Cashed up...
-Set to earn $100 mil from Tui oil production in 2008 and a reserves upgrade of 15% likely by the end of November

-2 other projects on the go (43 mil already raised in July through rights issues to fund these projects):

Kupe gas field - goal is production in 2009 already well funded for now

Pike River Coal (31%) which investors were happy to throw money at for the IPO this year - oversubscribed at 85 mil

No new drilling in the short term

Co seems to be suffering from the failure of 3 prospects which yielded nothing his year - taranui, tieke and hector.

Options expire in June 2008 and co needs to make sure they get converted.


Anyway, reckon its worth a look - if i am right off track, pease let me know.

Cheers
gb


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2007)

Hi there goonbag (lol) .... 1. Goon Bag  

Cheap wine that comes in a box and leaves the consumer with an extreme headache the next day. *Convenient because the remains of the vessel can be inflated for use as a pillow after consumption.*


Many good points as you have noted  about NZO.Chart wise they do appear to be ready for an upward tilt.With oil revenue coming it`s hard to see them in the 70c range again.Well that`s my  worth.

Welcome and take it easy on the goonys.


----------



## manhood (5 November 2007)

Hi

The volume seems too thin.
The share price seems under valued but who knows when would it got notised
They have sold all the PPP investment.
Got to have something

Manhood


----------



## Shrewd Crude (18 November 2008)

New Zealand Oil and Gas is probably the most undervalued stock on The New Zealand stock exchange. (NZX)... it has 400million cash... 500 million market cap...
two projects kicking into full production next year... currently trading around $1.20 on the NZX....
ongoing Tui revenues... Kupe is going to be bigger than Tui...
This is one to watch...
could be a slow patient build up...
disc, I do not hold...

.^sc


----------



## robert toms (18 November 2008)

I hold a few of these...they are holding up well in tough times.
I do like their communications to shareholders...I can see exactly what they are up to and how they make their money.


----------



## condog (3 December 2009)

I recently bought into this....really like Kupe prospects plus full summer drilling program about to start, with RIG in transit to location....

Still extremely cheap, especially given full drilling program already funded and $180M in bank....

Anyone else taking action or watching closely...


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 December 2009)

condog said:


> I recently bought into this....really like Kupe prospects plus full summer drilling program about to start, with RIG in transit to location....
> 
> Still extremely cheap, especially given full drilling program already funded and $180M in bank....
> 
> Anyone else taking action or watching closely...



Does it pay a dividend. The chart looks like it could handle an atomic blast. The s.p. hardly flinched through the Global Farcical Crisis. It has to pay a dividend with the price being range bound, surely.


----------



## condog (4 December 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Does it pay a dividend. The chart looks like it could handle an atomic blast. The s.p. hardly flinched through the Global Farcical Crisis. It has to pay a dividend with the price being range bound, surely.




Payed its first ever dividend of 5c in Aug 2009....hopefully it will retain most its earnings and keep growing....as currently its growth prospects are worth significantly more then a 5c dividend...


----------



## condog (7 December 2009)

This thing seems set to rocket

Kupe finaly came online on Friday with 900,000 tonnes of LNG p.a.

NZO owns 15% stake

15% x 900K x $600net per tonne  = approx $81,000,000 additional profit

Im not sure what thier forward production costs per tonne are, but $120 tonne

They have market cap approx $500M and approx $178M cash in bank

Add the $81M to NPBAbN of $33M and you begi to see what Im talking about... This doesnt even take into account the fact that drilling at Albacore began today or the oil in Kupe and the other exploratory tenaments...

Right now its returning a 3.4% dividend and that should skyrocket to 30c EPS on my calcs within 12 months from Kupe alone...

I just grabbed a whole lot after offloading my NAB shares which are going nowhere fast...

This is an opinion, not a reccomendation....do your own research ...seek expert advice blah blah


----------



## Shrewd Crude (12 December 2009)

hey condog,
bingo...

the summer exploration program provides much upside to the sp...
while kupe, tui and pike support downside as they are worth around 2 bucks per share based on conservative valuation model...
a very good way to invest
go kiwi

.^sc


----------



## mr. jeff (17 December 2010)

After a quick look at this unfortunate company, which was exposed to PRC's awful accident; and referring to Sept. 2010 Annual report, 

All figures approx.

MC = 350 M before PRC accident
MC = 250 M after PRC accident
Cash = 142 M

Loss due to PRC: approx. 50 M according to AFR 16 Dec.

NZO was trading at $ 0.97, now trading at $ 0.65. 

shares on issue 392M.

Is there an oversold condition here, considering that they have a share of reliably producing assets, replacing their cash expenditure ? 
It may be a good time to have a serious look into this company. If it's anything like ELD (the recovery not the company), they will recover from their bottom quite quickly, then have to prove their worth after the initial rebound.


----------



## System (1 June 2016)

On May 31st, 2016, New Zealand Oil and Gas Limited (NZO) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.11.


----------



## oilleak (25 December 2020)

NZO .......Getting to the business end of Ironbark.....

Should move quickly on any success.....Likely to merge with CUE in future .....or be taken over on a large Ironbark find.


----------

